# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  the ultimate ski goggle tan

## MIke R

a testimony  to this spring

----------


## andynap

He googled his tan?

----------


## MIke R

sorry..my mind was wandering...I am in a boring merchants meeting right now listening to the rhetoric...LOL

----------


## Peter NJ

I call fake photo

----------


## MIke R

have no clue..it was posted on the resort forum I participate in....what I can tell you is just about every ski racer I saw today who is still training  looks like that these days....

----------


## Peter NJ

If thats real thats crazy..Looks like brown shoe polish.

----------


## MIke R

I'm telling you...thats a fairly common look this time of year...plus his nose  is red

----------


## MIke R

here you go Peter..todays Goggle Tan pic posted in the resort forum

----------

